# Rifle Build- help me decide



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

I need some feed back from you guys ...

I am trying to decide which .308 bolt action to get ...

The plan is to suppress it, so that is a priority ...

I would like to do some long shooting, but I can't see myself shooting 1,000 yrds, except for on a whim, just to try it.
500 yds ... you bet .... but in reality it will more than likely be used in the 200-300 yrd range ....

Here is what I feel like I have narrowed it down too ...

Remington 700 w/ AAC barrel that is already threaded
I will replace the stock and trigger- as those are the two draw backs
but there are so many option to do things to the "700" platform
Start cost - $700 ish

Howa has a heavy fluted barrel, but I would need to have the barrel machined for the can.
It has a Houge stock- but I believe it's better than the stock on the Rem 700 package
I feel like I get a better action and barrel w/ Howa ... but could be wrong .... any personal experience
Start cost $650

Howa Package deals
note: I know I wont use all their stuff - rings, stock, trigger, but it gets you started right? ....

http://www.budsgunshop.com/catalog/...ts_id/411551680/LEG+HOG+TGT+MSTR+308+FLTD+GRN
This set up, is intriguing, and if I had the barrel machined and replaced the rings ... we are looking at $750 ish plus the machine work

Then there is this one and I like the magazine set up ....
http://www.budsgunshop.com/catalog/...ter+Package+20"+Hvy+BBL+308+Black+Hogue+Stock
......same as above on the pricing ....

Is it worth is to make the jump to the Savage?

http://www.budsgunshop.com/catalog/...ducts_id/411540367/Savage+308+24+5R+THREAD+BL

It has the barrel ready to go for the suppressor and what looks to be an upgrade on the trigger ... 
I like the length of the barrel, which should help with the long distance shooting....
The cost is what I feel is good - were talking less than $100 increase just above the $800 range
Any of you shooting a Savage in the model?

Then there is this guy
http://www.budsgunshop.com/catalog/...411540368/Savage+HS+308+24+5R-THREADED+BARREL
I really wish I had not seen this one .... stock looks good, threaded, but will this work in a hunting application not just bench ?

As you can see, I'm going in a few directions ... not sure if I want to spend the time and money doing everything, or have some of it come from the factory ...

All of your input is welcome, but give me reasons, not just *"buy this one"* and no other comment ...let me hear what you have to say

Thanks,

skip


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

I will start with, there is a ton of difference in a 1000 yd rifle and a 200-300 one, as I am sure you know. IMO, i would choose the Rem out of the ones you posted, except maybe the $1000 Savage. Rem has that proven "out of the box accuracy". Plus, if you were going to truly build a custom rifle, then the Rem 700 donor action provides lots of options for custom barrels, stocks, triggers, etc. For a off the shelf rifle in .308, for my money, I would choose the Rem 700 R5. They come stock with the HS Precision floated and bedded stocks. Stainless action and barrel as well. The only real mod to make to them is the trigger. Total $ including the trigger is about $1300for a 1000 yd and in rifle. 
http://www.ableammo.com/catalog/rem...nchester-stainless-steel-finish-p-119700.html


----------



## REEL CRAZY (Dec 21, 2005)

Suppressed and long range shooting is an oxymoron. The drop on say a 200gr bullet traveling 1050fps out of a short barrel at 1000 yards, just a wild guess, 50 feet or more. Good luck


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

Thx for the replys

Keep in mind what I wrote- 1,000 yards would be on a whim just to see

I understand the suppressed and long range.... It will be more in the 200-300 range


----------



## chicken fried (Sep 8, 2010)

Rem 700P LTR. Is another option excellent gun for the money just have to have it threaded. It comes with a H-S precision stock and a twenty inch barrel.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Mudskipper, the savage and the remmy both have adjustable triggers from the factory. I have my 243 down to 2 pounds right now, and have adjusted the over travel of the trigger a bit as well.
It's crisp enough, and definitely lite enough.
I don't know about the howa, I've never owned one or researched them. 
As far as shooting out to a grand, you'll have to pre plan that when buying mounts and a scope. If your scope doesn't have enough elevation adjustment, you'll have to purchase canted mounts. Or, you could purchase a scope with milrad, mil dot, or the like reticle to make it.

Â©


----------



## REEL CRAZY (Dec 21, 2005)

I own/shoot both stock and custom Rems and Savages. I have always prefered the Remington up until the past couple of years. My opinion $ for $, an out of the box Savage has Remington beat. As far as custom parts, availability is about the same for both makes. Savages are a lot easier to DIY upgrade also.


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

*Rem all the way for me !*

Easy to upgrade ,
Parts and options galore plus a lot of smiths can do custom work
On them , I just stick with stuff I have
Had a lot success with .
I have a gun a 308 like your fist choice I shoot 175 burgers out to 600 with no problem well under MOA groups , have not had it to 1000 yet but will this spring I know I can get there with this set up !

Mine is set up to shoot suppressed can should be here buy January


----------



## CDHknives (Mar 17, 2012)

Savage Hog Hunter if you can live with 308Win. It is hard to shoot 1000 yards with a 308Win, but it can be done.

Savage has better than average out of the box accuracy, good pricing, good factory trigger, and is very easily customized. The Hog Hunter is already set up with the threaded muzzle for a can.


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

Go with a Rem 700 action. Tons of accessories and options available aftermarket. Build the most accurate gun your wallet will let you, then get the barrel threaded if its not already. Shoot your supers through your can. All the range, all the power, half the recoil and none of the muzzle noise or blast on the ground if shooting prone. Yeah the bullet will crack down range but it will sound more like a 22 than a 308. Just remember, when you shoot with your can, you will very likely get POI shift. Some can be adjusted out with shims but mostly you just compensate with the scope or Kentucky windage. Mine shifts about 1.5" up and to the right but is very consistent. Subsonic ammo is fun but no good after 100 yards. Bullet trajectory looks like a hail Mary pass.


----------



## prarie dog (Feb 28, 2011)

I would go with a 700 Remington. Have several Remington and Savage rifles, some custom builds, the Savage has limited options when you go to accessorize the rifle, the Remington doesn't.

The 308 was an interesting cartridge 40 years ago, nowadays not so much. The best thing to say for it is it's the parent case for the 260, 243 and 7mm-08. Yes it will kill everything in Texas and they're easy to get to shoot, ammo's everywhere. It's the modern day 30-30.


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

I have owned both the first guns you asked about.. Pass on them.. They are not all that great for the money.

I ended up with a http://grabagun.com/savage-arms-10-p-308-20-hvy-brl-blk.html

By far the best bang for your buck. 5R barrel accu trigger. Only thing you should need to change is the stock. 
I'll get a photo of mine here in a bit. I have a YHM QD 7.62 suppressor on it with a SWFA SS 10x mrad scope It was a cheap build for this year. I sold my last custom gun for boat parts.


----------



## Bass-Tracker (Dec 23, 2013)

Muddskipper said:


> I need some feed back from you guys ...
> 
> I am trying to decide which .308 bolt action to get ...
> 
> ...


I suggest the Winchester 70 or FN SPR action for a build.
Go with a Douglas XX or Krieger barrel in 1-10 twist for 168-175 bullets.
800 yards is average distance for 308.

I have a FN SPR receiver with a Douglas premium XX barrel in 1-10.
Shoots like a house on fire.
I also have a 308 Titanium suppressor.

A few things you should consider.
Factory barrels are basically junk & for huntimg rifles they fill the void.
Just look at any factory barrel bore with a bore scope & you'll see what I'm talking about.
If you want excellent accuracy, it cost $$ for a good barrel.
The receiver needs to be trued & bolt lugs lapped.

HS stocks are OK but, there's better options.
McMillan or Manners is what I prefer & use.
Proper full receiver bedding is a must not just the front & rear.
Good rifle builders are rare & good customer service is even rarer.
Ask lots of ?'s & ask to see some examples of the work.

As for Suppressed and long range shooting being an oxymoron, it's not true.
I can put 10 rounds in 1-1/2" at 300 with a suppressed rifle.
You also need a minimum of a 22" barrel for better long range accuracy for std calibers & 26" for magnum clibers.
Never ever shim a suppressor. That's asking for bullet strikes.
In case you wonder how I know, I have 30 years building rilfes for hunting & long range shooting.
I also have 25 years building suppressors.
If you're fairly close I'd be glad to entertain you for a couple hours.

Bottom line is good accuracy cost $$ & you get what you pay for.




.


----------



## Farpiece (Apr 27, 2013)

Look at savage lrp models, great accuracy out of the box. Don't believe they offer it in 308


----------



## Bass-Tracker (Dec 23, 2013)

Farpiece said:


> Look at savage lrp models, great accuracy out of the box. Don't believe they offer it in 308


You are correct.
http://www.savagearms.com/firearms/model/12LRP
243 WIN
260 REM
6.5 CREEDMOOR

I have a DPS friend who has the 6.5 Creedmore on a AR-15 platform which he says shoots great.
I threaded the muzzle for a suppressor but, haven't heard how good the sound reduction is yet.

.


----------



## Bearwolf34 (Sep 8, 2005)

Theres a ton of different options for the rem 700 action. Ive owned numerous rem 700's over the years, however, the howa 1500 action is awesomely smooth and I much prefer it over my rem's. FWIW I have the stainless version, reg barrel in 308 and heavy barrel in 22-250. They are both easily my most accurate rifles right out of the box. The regular sized barrel does heat up fairly quick after about 2-3 shots...good thing is it only takes one shot to get done what I need to do.


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

Get a CZ550 for around $650 and you don't have to do any work to upgrade it. The CZ550 comes standard with a set trigger. This is one feature no other rifles have. You have the choice of regular trigger for hunting situation and then the set trigger is for target shooting (1 1/2 - 2 lbs). The only draw back with the CZ550 is it comes in one action length for all caliber. If you go with the CZ, opt for the 30-06 instead of the .308. It would give you extra horse power when you go past the 168 grains bullet weight. 
CZ workmanship is superior to Remington 700 of same price range. 

If you just like to build a custom rifle and $ is not the issue, the Rem 700 would be best. There are so many custom features you can add to it. But you should keep in mind that one of these days if you ever need to sell it, you are going to lose a lot of $$ on the custom work you invested in.


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

If I build it right, it won't be sold and passed down to my boy

Lots of good feed back and it appears the jury is still out

I will continue the search and look forward to more opinions on this


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

*If you are in Houston ?*

Pm me I will let you test drive my 308 , if you can wait till end of January my tax stamp will be here and you can shoot it suppressed . It's a Remington 700 with a Timmy trigger set at 3lbs with a HS precision stock with a 5-25-50 Zeiss HD. Scope , I shoot 175 Berger's with great accuracy , you can do this all for 1,900 with glass . I shoot at ASC in west Houston .:walkingsm


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

Looks nice and even have the tactical bolt...

How long is that barrel?


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

*20"*

It's 20" SPS Remington threaded 5/8-12


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

Here is a 600 yard target my second time shooting this gun at 600 yards . 15 shots all on target . 175 Bergers VLD pushing them right at 2575 not Max load









Sent from some where over the rainbow


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

Savage FR-S (I think...) 
SWFA super sniper 
yhm QD .30 can
Thing shoots better than I can


----------



## Bigj (Jul 22, 2007)

Heres mine its a 308 most work by RPR in spring shoots just fine shooting a 155 SMG at around 2900 I shoot at asc no problem ringing the gong


----------



## thejimmster (Jul 25, 2006)

Are you completely "all in" on the .308? I go for a 6.5mm in Creedmor or Swede. I've invested in building custom rifles and I would definitely recommend Savage actions above all others.


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

The .308 came down to emergency availability 
I get caught somewhere without ammo and I can still find it
You bet there is better, modern, flatter shooting calibers 

I did this on my pistols and only have 9mm and .45 now too


----------



## Colestaton (Apr 28, 2013)

I'd go with a savage. Inherent accuracy via the floating bolt head. Easier for the DIY type to work on. Everyone says remington has more aftermarket mods. Can't think of any that are offered for the 700 that aren't available for savage other than a few more stock options. Douglas xx barrels are top notch. My 6mm Ackley sports one and is nail driver.


----------



## thejimmster (Jul 25, 2006)

Colestaton said:


> I'd go with a savage. Inherent accuracy via the floating bolt head. Easier for the DIY type to work on. Everyone says remington has more aftermarket mods. Can't think of any that are offered for the 700 that aren't available for savage other than a few more stock options. Douglas xx barrels are top notch. My 6mm Ackley sports one and is nail driver.


x2 on the Savages. Lots of options for accessories. The barrel nut concept is great. Makes it easy to change out barrels if you want to do that.


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

thejimmster said:


> x2 on the Savages. Lots of options for accessories. The barrel nut concept is great. Makes it easy to change out barrels if you want to do that.


I still have a action vise and barrel nut wrench on my work bench.... I need to get a another action soon and build something crazy like a 450 bushmaster...


----------

